# How bout them WoC models?



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

what do you guys think about the new warriors of chaos releases?

I'm pretty excited about the skullcrushers personally, they fit great for use as demigryphs in my corrupted empire army.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Not overly impressed.

The Skull crushers look kit bashed to me. Not all that spectacular.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The shrine is awesome, everything else is fairly pants... especially not impressed by the hellstriders (which are just slightly altered marauders bolted onto 100% unaltered seekers and which don't seem to fit) or the hellstriders which have taken the bloodcrusher models, altered the neck ring and changed 1 head (as far as I can see).

Wouldn't have had to do much to have made those models awesome, different to daemons and to look as though they are daemon infused equivalents of the pure daemon entities... but they have been thrown together to make a quick profit and are quite a let down.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

This:


Tim/Steve said:


> The shrine is awesome, everything else is fairly pants... especially not impressed by the hellstriders (which are just slightly altered marauders bolted onto 100% unaltered seekers and which don't seem to fit) or the hellstriders which have taken the bloodcrusher models, altered the neck ring and changed 1 head (as far as I can see).
> 
> Wouldn't have had to do much to have made those models awesome, different to daemons and to look as though they are daemon infused equivalents of the pure daemon entities... but they have been thrown together to make a quick profit and are quite a let down.
> __________________


seems like a good explanation of this:


Orochi said:


> Not overly impressed.
> 
> The Skull crushers look kit bashed to me. Not all that spectacular.


and I see where you're coming from on that, (both of you) it would be nice for GW to put a little more effort into some of these things. on a side note, it is fairly ridiculous IMO to have the skullcrushers cost more than the daemon equivalents, by however little.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im quite happy with the releases, i like the fact we have god specific cavalry, would be nice to see more units like this as it gives a more cohesive feel, feels more like realm of Chaos, i really like the Festus model,so much character for such a small model.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Must .... have .... valkia ! 

I never go much for advance order stuff but I ordered her the moment I saw her !

Yes... It's love.


----------



## Wandering_Saint (Nov 6, 2012)

All I'm familiar with are the Mortals of Chaos riding on daemonic mounts. For some reason, they strike me as awkward. There's always seemed to be this disconnect in interactions with Mortals of Chaos and Daemons. Sure, they'd fight alongside the other, and you'd always have a good possession taking place, but seeing the unworthy mortals ride on the glorious steeds of the Bloodletters seems silly. iirc, in the fluff, riding a BloodCrusher (is that the name? I seem to think not, but humour me for a moment), is a challenge for bloodletters. I'm not sure. Overall, I think they look silly, I guess is what I'm getting at.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I think they look fantastic. No doubt about it.

However, I see a flaw very common in recent GW models.

Much like the Empire wizard wagons I look at the new Warsrhine and ask 'how the devil is one supposed to transport this thing?'.

It is a great model, but I cannot imagine being able to fit it in an army case without breaking it sooner rather than later.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I personally think most of the line look rushed, or doesn't reflect the current art, and fluff. I mean valkia is bald? The warshrine doesn't fit aesthetically at all with the rest of the current range, but other then that I am just surprised how quickly they put this all together I mean literally the whole thing just jumped out of far right field. Still its really nice to have actually character models for some of the HQ's. (Am I the only one who is going to cut lots of the weird needless bits of the leech lord model...especially the 80's cartoon critter on his back).


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Now, I'm not some sort of rabid defender of GW models, and my Chaos horde is full of models from other manufacturers, custom builds, and all manner of weirdness, but what exactly the hell is meant to be wrong with the Skullcrushers?

They're meant to be Chaos Knights of Khorne riding on Juggernauts. That's exactly what they look like. Yes, the Juggernauts look like the ones that Bloodletters ride to become Bloodcrushers, and speaking as someone with several Juggernaut riding characters who've been waiting for a decent unit to join for ages, I say hooray for that! Had they suddenly decided to redesign the Juggernaut just for the sake of it my characters would look very silly.

OTOH, the Hellstriders look rubbish. Some of the armoured parts might be useful for making Knights/ Warriors of Slaanesh or as bitz for Emperor's Children models, but that's about it.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Skullcrushers look fine.
Skullcrushers have neat rules.
Hellstriders look like crap.
Hellstriders have crap rules.

Once again, Slaanesh gets the end of the stick and nothing else. How comfortably predictable. 

Screw you GW, I'm getting some Plague Toads instead ...


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

The character models look fine, everything else is distinctly meh. Hellstriders and Skullchargers or whatever they're called, are basically just mediocre kit-bashes. I like that they're adding on to the army books, but really, they're just forcing it right now, if they don't have proper models. Alas, this could have been a good precedent. :/


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I think they where just trying to get the two chaos releases out close together, and ended up pushing things through a bit to fast (Still think the mutilators where models made for a dual kit, but they had to little time to create the plastic sprue set)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Hellstriders are fine. They're faster than Marauder Horsemen, and they hit harder. They're an awesome flanking unit, and they're probably the most solid thing Warriors of Chaos have for war machine and monster hunting. 

As for the Skullcrushers... yeah, it's a kitbash, but fuck it, it's cool. I made a unit of them when the plastic Bloodcrushers came out and had been counting them as two Knights with the Mark of Khorne each (as they are on 50mm bases, double that of a cavalry model). I actually think they're sort of redundant in the army list-- yeah, having monstrous cavalry is cool, but Warriors of Chaos didn't really need another heavy cavalry option. We did, however, need a good interceptor unit-- Marauder Horsemen are all well and good, but they're meant to be sort of a main-line light cavalry unit. Yes, you can use them as a harassment unit with thrown weapons, or as an interceptor of war machines... but they've got the options and the points cost to be a large, main battle line unit. Maybe if they didn't have the option for armor and flails... but they do.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

To be honest, with all the love I feel for the current edition Steeds of Slaanesh, those half-mutated marauders on their backs look terribly out of place.

As for them being fine ... no, they're not.
Granted, the M 10 is awesome, definetely. Anyone who has run Seekers in DoC or a Slaaleshi sorceress on a Steed knows that. But it's not that much of a groundbreaking difference compared to the M 8 from regular marauder horsemen. They hit harder ? Not really, horsmen with flails and javelins are way better IMHO than their six STR 4 attacks or six STR 3 ASF attacks. The only thing worthwhile here is fear, against certain opponents, but not at this price. The Hellstriders are horribly overcosted and marauders with the aforementioned setup are cheaper.
Also, the _'special ability' _.... quite special really. So special matter of factly, that you might even reach stage one of it ... but surely not stage 3 in a game that normaly lasts for six turns.

No, thank you. I'm going to add that Nurgle dip to my Slaanesh list and bring the Toads. Yes, they are only M 6, but they'll annoy my opponents more for sure.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well Valkia is amazing other then they made her horns way bigger then they are in the art for her book even........As for the rest im not really impressed the slaanesh stuff is boring now there is now a "No Boob" Policy by gw and the Nurgle releases are just disgusting........


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

I like the Crushers and Val and the shrine is decent. Hellstriders and Festus ... meh. And I'm very disappointed in the Scyla model. I think my old metal one from the mid/late 90s looks much better. And why is the new Scyla on a 50mm base when all other spawn are on 40s?


----------

